# Basically Everything I know about Cannabutter... (and its a lot...)



## freakfrom1134 (Nov 22, 2009)

Okay so first off I will not be including instructions for making cannabutter in a crockpot because of the fact that their are already several great ways to do that on this website. 

My ratio for everything listed below is generally 4-6 sticks of butter with an ounce of reg and I have had several people complain that my food is TOO potent (and almost all my other customers make a point to call and thank me for how good my weed food is). When cooking with headies I tend to use 1/2 oz and per 2 sticks of butter (and you better plan on being couch locked for 4+ hours with that kind of food) I have made everything ranging from cookies to lollipops to apple pie and will be posting all of those recipes in this thread eventually so I highly suggested subscribing to this thread if your looking for some good recipes. 

So how to properly cook cannabutter on the stove: 

There are two different methods that you can use here. The first is that you use a double boiler and fill the bottom of it with water and the top part with your butter and marijuana. If you do not have a double boiler all you need to do is taker a large pot and fill it with water. Then take a smaller pot that fits in the larger pot in a manner where it sits high enough that it is not actually touching the water. If you have no pots that fit this well together just wrap aluminum foil around the top of the smaller pot until it is large enough. This way the pan is being heated by steam the entire time so that you are sure you never accidentally burn the bottom of the pan which can happen if you are trying to cook the butter directly on the burner. Make sure you stir the butter often and don't forget to add water to the bottom pan. Let it simmer for about 4-6 hours. While the majority of the thc is absorbed within the first 30min to an hour there is still more thc absorbed during those several extra hours. Letting it simmer for 6 hours instead of 1 is basically the difference between pretty good weed butter and great weed butter. When I use this method I tend to put the burner around medium heat however you can put it higher or lower than that. The beauty of this method is that you never have to worry about cooking your butter to hot on the stove because steam will only get so hot. Once the butter has finished cooking you strain it using cheesecloth into a bowl and cook that delicious green shit. (or toss it in the fridge to be stored for later use). If you do not have cheesecloth or can't find it at your grocery store then I have found the second best thing to be coffee filters. They tend to require a little more hands or squeezing to get all the butter out but hey then you get a nice treat to lick off your fingers when your done. 

The second method I use for cooking butter on the stove is to toss all of the weed and butter into a giant pot filled with water that has already been brought to a boil. Let it boil for 2-4 hours for all of the same reasons that I let the other butter cook for 4-6. The reason this butter is done in 2-4 is that boiling water is slightly hotter than steam heating a pan so it speeds the process up a little bit but I still lean towards cooking it for at least 4 hours. Once again strain it using cheesecloth (or a coffee filter if you must) and then toss that shit in the fridge. Once it cools the butter will harder again and the water will separate. Skim off the water and cook with that shamrock butter. The reason I do not use this method as often as I use the method above is because with this method the butter absorbs the THC and the water absorbs most of the weeds flavor. While this is great sometimes when I make weed food I actually cook with the taste of weed is mind and try to create foods that are well accented by that flavor. The only time I use this recipe is if I am cooking a full dinner with this butter and I don't want all my food to taste like weed. 

NOW FOR THE MOST IMPORTANT STEP WHILE MAKING YOUR WEED FOOD!!!!!

Make sure that you NEVER bake your weed food about 325 degrees. THC starts to vaporize around 350 to 360 and most ovens have a good 10-15 degree variance up and down while cooking. Also most baked goods call to be cooked around 350 to 375. If you cook your baked goods at 350 degrees they WILL be noticeably less potent and if you cook them at anything above this they will most likely be completely useless because you will have vaporized basically all the THC in your oven. I can not stress the importance of this step enough, I have seen plenty of weed food that is coming along great get completely ruined by this. 

While baking at 325 degrees does make your food take longer it is worth the wait I promise. If you are cooking something that calls to be baked for a long time at temps like 375 to 400 such as pies I would suggest cooking them all the way at 400 with no weed butter in them. Turning your oven off and opening the door to let it cool off completely. Then heating it back up to 325 and glazing your food with weed butter. Then let it soak in for about 10 to 15 minutes at this temperature. I made an apple pie last year for 4/20 in this manner and everyone who ate a piece can't remember a god damn thing that happened for the rest of the day.


----------



## 2hiegh4u (Nov 22, 2009)

nice man alot of good info


----------



## freakfrom1134 (Nov 22, 2009)

*MARIJUANA APPLES PIE
*

*
*

*Pie Crust Ingredients*

*This recipe calls for:*
2 cups all-purpose flour
I teaspoon salt 
1 tablespoon sugar 
6 tablespoons butter
6 tablespoons shortening 
6 to 8 tablespoons ice water
* First Step: Mixing the Pie Crust Ingredients *

Warm the butter in the microwave until it is soft, but not melted.
*Mix in a large bowl:*
2 cups all-purpose flour
I teaspoon salt 
1 tablespoon sugar 


*Then cut in using the dough blender:*
6 tablespoons butter
6 tablespoons shortening 
6 to 8 tablespoons ice water


* Second Step: Chill the Pie Dough*

Wrap your pie crust in plastic wrap. Then place in refrigerator for 20 or more minutes, while you make the pie filling.

NOTE FOR THE PIE CRUST I DO NOT USE MARIJUANA BUTTER BECAUSE THE PIE BAKES FOR ABOUT AN HOUR AT 400 DEGREES WHICH IS FAR TO HOT TO COOK MARIJUANA

* Apple Pie Filling Ingredients  *

*For the apple pie filling you need:*
5 Tart Peeled Apples
1 Cup Sugar
2 Tablespoons Flour
1/2 Teaspoon Cinnamon 
1/4 Teaspoon Salt 
1 Tablespoon Cider Vinegar
1 Tablespoon Lemon Juice 

*First Step: Slice Apples*

Peel and slice your apples.
Soak them in water with a tablespoon of lemon juice. This will prevent the first apples cut from turning a funky color. 

*Second Step: Mix Filling*

*Mix in large mixing bowl:*​ 1 cup sugar
2 tablespoons flour
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1 tablespoon vinegar
*Third Step: Mix Apples*

Now, drain the water off of the apples and mix them with the spices.



*Put the Pie Together*


* First Step: Cut*

Now that your pie crust has had plenty of time to cool, divide it into two, equal halves. 

* Second Step: Rolling Pie Crust*

Roll one of the balls of pie crust out until it is around 1/8th of an inch thick.
* Third Step: Putting Crust in Pie Pan*

Once you have rolled out the dough, wrap it around the rolling pin and unroll it onto your pie pan.
Once you have shaped it to fit the inside of the pan, take a fork and poke holes in the bottom of the crust. This will let the steam out as the pie bakes. 

* Four Step: Filling Apple Pie*

Dump all of the apples in the pie.
* Fifth Step: Putting Top Pie Crust On Pie*

Ok, we're almost done! 
Roll out the remaining pie dough and place it on top. 

* Six Step: Forming Edge of Pie Crust*

Create a pressed pattern around the edge of the pie by using the back of a knife.

*Baking the Apple Pie*


Cut long strips of tinfoil and place them around the edge of the pie.
This will prevent the crust's edge from burning while it bakes. You will want to take the tinfoil off about ten minutes before the pie is done. This way, the apple pie will have a golden brown edge.
*Bake your pie at 400 degrees for 50 minutes*


*Adding the Marijuana Butter*


*First Step:*

Turn the oven completely off and open its up. Take the pie out and leave the oven open for at least 5 to 10 minutes.


*Second Step:*

Set the oven to 325 degrees and let it heat back up. If the oven heats up in less than 5 minutes you did not let it cool off enough before. If this happens turn the oven back off and open it back up and let it sit longer. 


*Third Step*

Glaze the top of your pie with about a 1/4 cup of marijuana butter (make sure the butter is pretty potent since your not using to much, you can always use more butter but its taste will become rather overwhelming if you use much more than 1/2 a cup) and put it back in the oven for 10 minutes.


*Fourth Step:*

Let the pie cool, slice, and enjoy!


----------



## freakfrom1134 (Nov 22, 2009)

MARIJUANA BUTTERSCOTCH COOKIE BARS

INGREDIENTS:

1 Cup Marijuana Butter
2 1/2 Cups all purpose flour
1 Cup brown sugar
1/2 Cup sugar
2 eggs
1 teaspoon vanilla
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1 12-ounce package (2 cups) of butterscotch
1 cup chopped pecans (optional)

In a mixing bowl beat the butter, flower, brown sugar, sugar, eggs, vanilla, and baking soda. Beat the mixture till thoroughly combined. Next stir in butterscotch and pecans if being used. 

Pour dough into a greased oblong pan and smooth out with a spoon. Bake in the oven at 325 degrees for 25-35 minutes or until golden brown on top. Let cool for at an hour before trying to eat.


----------



## 2hiegh4u (Nov 22, 2009)

you aRE AWESOME


----------



## 2hiegh4u (Nov 22, 2009)

Rep for you thanx man


----------



## freakfrom1134 (Nov 22, 2009)

2hiegh4u said:


> you aRE AWESOME


Thanks I try my best  The marijuana butterscotch cookie bar are without a doubt one of my favorite treats. Get atleast 20 good bars out of a batch and they taste so fucking dank and will rock your world. 

As a side not all of my recipes I post I have tried myself and while they may come from cookbooks and the web I have modified all of them and have tested ALL of these at one point or another. 

+rep is always aprreciated if you find any of this helpful


----------



## 2hiegh4u (Nov 22, 2009)

Just one question if you dont mind. What kind of weed do you usuually use? Sensi? Schwag? Mid. Im growin ight now and i dont wanna buy a half of sensi to make bownies.


----------



## freakfrom1134 (Nov 22, 2009)

2hiegh4u said:


> Just one question if you dont mind. What kind of weed do you usuually use? Sensi? Schwag? Mid. Im growin ight now and i dont wanna buy a half of sensi to make bownies.


Normally I cook with some mids. Use about 1-2 Ounces with 6-8 sticks of butter. If its some decent mids 1 ounce should do the trick. If its straight bricked Mexican schwag I would lean towards the 2 ounces.


----------



## 2hiegh4u (Nov 22, 2009)

2ounces to how much butter?


----------



## freakfrom1134 (Nov 22, 2009)

2hiegh4u said:


> 2ounces to how much butter?


6-8 sticks depending what all you plan on making and how potent you want it to be.


----------



## 2hiegh4u (Nov 22, 2009)

Just one batch of brownies. Using sgwagg. I toke everday. So i want them to be really potent


----------



## freakfrom1134 (Nov 22, 2009)

2hiegh4u said:


> Just one batch of brownies. Using sgwagg. I toke everday. So i want them to be really potent


Then I would suggest using 2 sticks of butter and 1 ounce of schwag and it should be good. A 1/2 half of schwag would work but not be amazing


----------



## 2hiegh4u (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks man. I can not stress just how awsome you are. I am dedicating this bleezy to you friend.


----------



## 2hiegh4u (Nov 22, 2009)

I would rep you again if i could. But i cant. I tried.


----------



## socalrippin (Nov 25, 2009)

mississippi mud bars....... ftw


----------

